# Testosterone Cypionate or Sustanon 250???



## tryn2getbig (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey there, I have done a couple cycles of M1T but have been thinking of venturing to some injectables. Does anyone out there have any experience with these two? If so, any suggestions? From what I have found the both pretty much cost the same, but it seems as though there may be less sides if I go with test. cypionate than sustanon 250. Again, any info from experience users would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 12, 2007)

exact same active steroid (test), cyp has is a long ester, while sust has multiple esters ussually 5 or so all at different lengths, id go with the cyp hands down


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 12, 2007)

Cyp


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 12, 2007)

If I were to go to test. cypionate, would I see some more gains than that with the M1T? I put on around 15lbs in just a few weeks with the M1T. I'm still researching test. cypionate though. How about this, with PCT, would I still use Tomixfin Citrate? If so, is there anything better tasting out there than what I got off of IBENutrition.com, because that stuff is HORRID!!! Also, should I stack with anything else? Again, suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 13, 2007)

Question, I found a place that sells several different types of test but they sell them in sachet. Has anyone ever used a sachet? Is this sterile? If anyone has any other good sites I could check out, as to compare, could you please PM me?


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 13, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> If I were to go to test. cypionate, would I see some more gains than that with the M1T? I put on around 15lbs in just a few weeks with the M1T. I'm still researching test. cypionate though. How about this, with PCT, would I still use Tomixfin Citrate? If so, is there anything better tasting out there than what I got off of IBENutrition.com, because that stuff is HORRID!!! Also, should I stack with anything else? Again, suggestions are greatly appreciated!



just squirt the nolva in your mouth and chase with OJ, as for gains it all depends, id say 10lbs of keepable gains are probably to be expectedfor a 8-10 week cycle but that could vary greatly depending on diet.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 13, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> Question, I found a place that sells several different types of test but they sell them in sachet. Has anyone ever used a sachet? Is this sterile? If anyone has any other good sites I could check out, as to compare, could you please PM me?



It is suppose to be sterile. You need to draw that out and inject into a sterile vial for future use or preload some syringes. I would use a sterile vial.


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Mar 13, 2007)

Im would go with the cyp as well for a first run.

I have used the sachets and yes,they are sterile.I preloaded my pins and stored them like that.

As far as what to stack,dbol for the first 4 wks of the cycle will go well.This will kickstart the cycle until the test starts to take effect.

PCT can be Nolva and Clomid combined for 4 wks.Starting 2 wk after your last inj.of test.

Wks 1-12 test C 500mg EW(250 Mon,250 Thurs)
Wks 1-4 dbol 30mg ed-divided throughout the day
Wks 14-18 Nolva @30mg ed/Clomid 50mg ed

You can start the Nolva at 60mg the 5 days day,30mg remaining days.Clomid 100mg first 5 days,then go with 50mg from there till end.

This is a very mild cycle so there should be few if any neg.sides and you should bounce back easily.
Good luck brother.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 15, 2007)

When obtaining needles and what not, does anyone out there know of any "discreet" means of purchase? Its kinda of difficult to have something sent to where I am at and then have to somehow justify why I am receiving it. I know there are probably thousands of places to get pharmaceutical supplies, but if anyone knows of any that I am looking for, all info would be appreciated.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2007)

Try the board sponsor, AndrousaSyringe


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been researching Test Cyp and Enanthate. I have found that Enanthate would be the way to go. I have read that Enanthate has more test than cyp but not a lot more. Is there really a difference and if so would it make a large difference?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Mar 19, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> I have read that Enanthate has more test than cyp but not a lot more.



200mg/ml Cyp or 200mg/ml Enanthate.  which one has higher dose?  They are both the same so whatever you read makes no sense.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 19, 2007)

BUSTINOUT said:


> 200mg/ml Cyp or 200mg/ml Enanthate.  which one has higher dose?  They are both the same so whatever you read makes no sense.



not true, i may be wrong but the longer the tail ester the lesses the mg/ml concetration is of actual test


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 19, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> not true, i may be wrong but the longer the tail ester the lesses the mg/ml concetration is of actual test



That is correct. Less ester means more test per mg of the compound. However, it doesn't make a difference if one factors this into their dosing plan. The slight difference is no reason to pick one over the other, IMO.

You can get nolva, clomid etc in caps from most sources if the taste is a problem. I can't stand liquid nolva, personally.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 20, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> That is correct. Less ester means more test per mg of the compound. However, it doesn't make a difference if one factors this into their dosing plan. The slight difference is no reason to pick one over the other, IMO.
> 
> You can get nolva, clomid etc in caps from most sources if the taste is a problem. I can't stand liquid nolva, personally.




I completely agree, the taste blows! Can you turn me on to any place that I can nolva from? I went to IBENutrition and it seem as though it's changed its website since September, and they no longer offer it.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 20, 2007)

AncillaryGuys // AG-Guys.com - The #1 online Research Chem. retailer!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 20, 2007)

dg806 said:


> AncillaryGuys // AG-Guys.com - The #1 online Research Chem. retailer!



Awesome, much thanks dg...


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 20, 2007)

When I cycled M1T, I was taking in a lot of vitamins. B-12, Milk Thistle, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Enchancinea, Vitamin C. Is it safe to say that I would need all of this once I started my cycle of cyp? Or because the M1T was bioavailable it was harsher on my liver so I needed to ensure the I kept it, and me, healthy?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 21, 2007)

Another question, is a 23ga. needle too small for injection? That was all that I was able to get out here without it having to be sent from anywhere. Also, does anyone have any journals that I can look at for sample meal plans while bulking?


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 21, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> Another question, is a 23ga. needle too small for injection? That was all that I was able to get out here without it having to be sent from anywhere. Also, does anyone have any journals that I can look at for sample meal plans while bulking?



23 gague is perfect, just will take a while 2 draw


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 21, 2007)

Is there a conversion table for mililieters to cc's? As in how many mililieters to one cc...


----------



## mgs (Mar 21, 2007)

lol dont you know how to use a search engine?


----------



## mgs (Mar 21, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> Is there a conversion table for mililieters to cc's? As in how many mililieters to one cc...



1ml is 1cc - same quantity


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Mar 22, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> That is correct. Less ester means more test per mg of the compound. However, it doesn't make a difference if one factors this into their dosing plan. The slight difference is no reason to pick one over the other, IMO.



Well said.  

250 is still 250...half life aside.  too easy to get paralysis by analysis and people think too hard abotu this stuff.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 22, 2007)

So is 250 milligrams the same as 250 milliliters? or is it 1 milliliter to 20 milligrams?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 22, 2007)

The needles that I have are, I think, 5 milliliters. Which my next question is, if I am doing 250 twice a week, would that be 4 or more shots per week?


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 23, 2007)

if ur test is 250 mg/ml its 2 shots a week, each shot 1ml


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 24, 2007)

has anyone heard of a site called advanced-stealth? Can anyone confirm this is legit?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 25, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> if ur test is 250 mg/ml its 2 shots a week, each shot 1ml



First let me apologize for my next question, since I know it sounds stupid... But this is my first time injecting. So really, 250mg/ml is not that much to be injected? Just from seeing in movies and whateer, which I'm an idiot for believing, that you have this completely full syringe full of whatever that will be injected into you. But in reality it's just really not that much!


----------



## Musclebeach (Jun 28, 2007)

I too am curious if anyone else has heard of advanced-stealth... anyone know if they are legit? Please, PM me.


----------



## tgill25 (Jun 29, 2007)

I also would like to know about advanced-stealth. Also i was wondering are there any rules for doing a source check, like a certain amount of posts or certain amount of time on the board.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Jul 1, 2007)

on the 23 gauge question, buy sum larger syringes, like 18 or so, to draw the stuff out, then inject it with the 23... MUCH quicker. as for the movies, ya bro that is hollywood severely exaggerating the roids for the effect.  the most ive ever seen done is 4ml at a time and the guy had seizures the week after so dont even fuk with it broski.


----------



## sabbath201 (Aug 18, 2007)

*4 cc too much???*

im doing 3 cc and i think it = out to 600mg ..lol i hope im doing mine right
its cyp200mg/ml its in a 10 ml bottle and this is just my second cycle should i be shooting 2 times a week at 11/2 cc?


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

test c unless you can get a sus350


----------



## the_predator (Mar 15, 2014)

You must have a lot of time on your hands to dig up a seven year old thread.


----------

